# Recommend hotel & restaurant in Galway City pls



## clairebear (2 Jan 2008)

Hey there, my partner & i are going to Galway for a weekend shortly and are a bit strapped for cash. Can anyone recommend a very central, affordable (E120 max for double rm + bfast) but nicely furbished hotel with good parking facilities? Also how about a good restaurant? We are open to all types of cuisine. Pls no recommendations for Cactus Jacks as I had really bad experience with a friends hen party during the Summer 07. Thanks.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (3 Jan 2008)

we stayed in The Western in Nov, its just off Ayre Square and was lovely. Nice rooms and good bar food.

http://www.thewestern.ie/

oh and it has a car park too


----------



## briancbyrne (3 Jan 2008)

Pierres restraunt on the RHS as you head down shop street towards Jury's is always good. Theres also a great italian opposite the church in Salthill which is really good... not sure of the name, but have eaten there a few times.


----------



## Miles (3 Jan 2008)

briancbyrne said:


> Pierres restraunt on the RHS as you head down shop street towards Jury's is always good. Theres also a great italian opposite the church in Salthill which is really good... not sure of the name, but have eaten there a few times.



Good choice with Pierres. That place in Salthill is Da Robertas which is also quiet good! 

For a good steak try McSwiggans in Woodquay.


----------



## niceoneted (3 Jan 2008)

Would highly recommend Cookes restaurant after eating there on a weekend away in Nov. 
Website is www.cookesrestaurantandwinebar.ie/. 
Enjoy yourselves


----------



## bigjoe_dub (3 Jan 2008)

Oscars is an excellent restaurant in Galway.
Jurys might have some deals on in Galway at the mo.


----------



## CCOVICH (3 Jan 2008)

I wouldn't stay in Jurys-I find it poor value compared to the likes of 

- The Victoria
- Hotel Spanish Arch
- Forster Court

But for €120, I'm not sure they'll be available.

Parking is charged extra at most city centre hotels (including Jurys).

Any of the Chinese restaurants in the city centre are good.  I would second Da Roberta's in Salthill. The Malt House is fantsatic, but pricey.


----------



## Guest127 (3 Jan 2008)

are you planning on two nights or one? think €120 for two nights for two people b+b in galway is impossible. unless its €120 per night in which case theres plenty. www.hotelscomparison.com usually finds anything thats available. Menpo Park is about 20 mins walk from Eyre Square and has plenty of parking. Rooms are clean and spacious, has a nice bar and a very good breakfast. 3 star. and for evening entertainment theres a guy plays the piano in the hotel opposite and he does a mean Billy Joel. just checked and see that Westwood House is even cheaper, which makes it a very good deal.


----------



## cmalone (3 Jan 2008)

Westwood House hotel is great- plus staff and food is A1. Pm me and i can tell you where to get it for less than 100 euro- 2B&B and 1em


----------



## foxylady (6 Jan 2008)

clairebear said:


> Hey there, my partner & i are going to Galway for a weekend shortly and are a bit strapped for cash. Can anyone recommend a very central, affordable (E120 max for double rm + bfast) but nicely furbished hotel with good parking facilities? Also how about a good restaurant? We are open to all types of cuisine. Pls no recommendations for Cactus Jacks as I had really bad experience with a friends hen party during the Summer 07. Thanks.


 
Try the days hotel, about 20 min walk from eyre square or clybaun hotel has offers on for 2 people for 2 nights for 99 euro and definitely go to mcswiggans for food its fab. Avoid Jurys as it is overpriced and a bit grotty . There is also the harbour hotel 5mins from eyre square.


----------



## RainyDay (6 Jan 2008)

We enjoyed the Harbour Hotel a couple of years ago, though the rooms are quite small. Check Tripadvisor.com for reviews.


----------

